# Lyft becoming VERY aggressive with the ride takebacks and switcheroos



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I've had three Lyft pings lately where I've been 20+ miles from where I want to be, and the pings were of a decent trip length in the right direction. The pings were up to 5 freeway miles / 10 minutes away, so I accepted them because they would have paid ok and would have got me closer to where I wanted to be.

However, on each of these occasions Lyft did a takeback (where Lyft takes back the ride and gives it to another driver, but does not give you a replacement ride) as I was headed towards the pickups. On two of the occasions I had already reversed direction in order to do the ride.

I'm also getting a lot more switcheroos, (where Lyft takes back the ride and gives it to another driver, and then assigns / tries to force on you a different pax of unknown rating and with unknown trip length and direction) lately and this morning Lyft suspended my account for 25 minutes because I don't do these swapped rides; I just cancel them as they come in.

I think this new ramping up the aggression on the takebacks and ride swaps will backfire on Lyft. For example, I have simply adjusted my policy towards accepting Lyft pings in response to this, and I now only accept pings when they are <3 minutes away and no more than 1 mile in order to minimize the risk of a takeback or switcharoo. This means that a lot more Lyft requests get ignored by me.

As drivers get to know that accepting a Lyft ping doesn't really mean that the ping has actually been given to them by Lyft and that Lyft is likely to take it back before they reach the pickup, then more and more drivers will surely adopt a similar policy in response. I can't see that Lyft has thought this through properly.

I also find this troubling because every single Lyft ping we accept is potentially a ride that has previously been accepted by another driver - a ride that he/she is driving towards in good faith only to have his/her time, effort and gas wasted by Lyft.

Has anyone else noticed this change in Lyft's behaviour recently?


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've had three Lyft pings lately where I've been 20+ miles from where I want to be, and the pings were of a decent trip length in the right direction. The pings were up to 5 freeway miles / 10 minutes away, so I accepted them because they would have paid ok and would have got me closer to where I wanted to be.
> 
> However, on each of these occasions Lyft did a takeback (where Lyft takes back the ride and gives it to another driver, but does not give you a replacement ride) as I was headed towards the pickups. On two of the occasions I had already reversed direction in order to do the ride.
> 
> ...


Why do they give a ride to another driver after you accepted it?


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Justify it as you see fit but, accepting those pings so far away, is straight up foolishness. When you play stupid games, you win stupid prizes. Don’t be upset with Lyft for treating you like trash. Be upset with yourself for allowing them to. A pig only knows how to act like a pig….same for ants.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CowboyNation214 said:


> Why do they give a ride to another driver after you accepted it?


There are a few reasons:

- You're on a freeway and getting to the pickup requires travelling to the next exit in order to get off the freeway. Lyft's AI is not smart enough and interprets this as not driving towards the pax, therefore triggering a takeback

- You get into traffic and Lyft thinks that you're not getting to the pax fast enough for them.

- A driver who is closer to the pickup becomes available, either by going online or ending a ride nearby


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Groundhog_Day said:


> Justify it as you see fit but, accepting those pings so far away, is straight up foolishness.


Well done; that is an accurate repetition of what I wrote - accepting any ping over 3 minutes or a mile away on Lyft is now a bad idea.

Do you have any thoughts of your own to add or do you just repeat what other people have written?


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There are a few reasons:
> 
> - You're on a freeway and getting to the pickup requires travelling to the next exit in order to get off the freeway. Lyft's AI is not smart enough and interprets this as not driving towards the pax, therefore triggering a takeback
> 
> ...


Wow what a waste of time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CowboyNation214 said:


> Wow what a waste of time.


Yes. However, as I say, I think this will backfire on Lyft. If they keep up this behaviour then drivers will learn to only accept pings where the pickup is right next to them. There is no point now driving even a few minutes to a pickup if it is likely that the ride is going to be either taken back by Lyft or switched while they are en route to the pax.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The first time I got a takeback, I contacted support and asked them why. They said I wasn't making enough progress toward the pax. I had a few "choice" words for them, and told them I was on schedule to arrive exactly when they projected me to arrive when they gave me the request. They just repeated the same BS to me.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

The algorithm suddenly went crazy with the switcheroos two days ago. I had four or five of them. I considered rage-quitting and trying to complain to support, but as we know they've turned their support operation into a total joke.

Yesterday, it only happened once, but they took away a 20 or 25 minute ride that would have gotten me home and replaced it with a shortie.

None of these switcheroos were of the type where they send you to someone you're right on top of rather than five minutes away from; they were mostly only trivially different distances. I'm inclined to think (or at least hope) this has been a momentary blip of operational incompetence or programming error, rather than some other agenda.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> The algorithm suddenly went crazy with the switcheroos two days ago.


Agreed. They've only recently started to really ramp up takebacks and switcheroos.

Takebacks have been part of Lyft for as long as I remember, but they only did them if you were _really_ late for a pickup or obviously parked up waiting for an undesirable ride to be cancelled.

I had a switcheroo this morning where the forced ride was 5 miles farther away from me than the close-by pickup I originally accepted. This made little sense. I didn't do the switched ride, obviously.


> I'm inclined to think (or at least hope) this has been a momentary blip of operational incompetence or programming error, rather than some other agenda.


Well, switcheroos and takebacks themselves are an agenda of Lyft; the question is whether or not they're consciously ramping them up or this latest increase in them is an error. Time will tell!

I still remember a takeback from a couple of years ago. I was no more than 1/4 mile from the pickup when it happened. As a test, I still went to the pickup to see when the new driver would arrive. He arrived around 4 minutes _after_ I did. So all Lyft achieved was to delay the pax' departure as well as waste my time and gas. When the other driver got there I walked over and told him that Lyft had taken my ride back and given it to him, and asked him where he was when he accepted the ping. He was apologetic but I told him it wasn't his fault, which it wasn't.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like the pax just cancelled ?

There are a few things , seemingly they do to trip you up. If you are not using the Destination filter or on a Streak, go off line during a trip.
When you get that stacked request, and before you end the trip you are on , after you drop them off , check google maps to see how far the pick up is BEFORE you end the Current trip. Because canceling it before you end current does not count against you.

I've never had one just completely drop off without a replacement.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Illini said:


> The first time I got a takeback, I contacted support and asked them why. They said I wasn't making enough progress toward the pax. I had a few "choice" words for them, and told them I was on schedule to arrive exactly when they projected me to arrive when they gave me the request. They just repeated the same BS to me.


One time Lyft denied me a cancel fee because I hadn't got there quickly enough according to their ETA. I got it reinstated by getting a supervisor on the line and asking him to confirm for the record that Lyft is encouraging drivers to speed or drive dangerously to make their ETAs.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> There are a few things , seemingly they do to trip you up. If you are not using the Destination filter or on a Streak, go off line during a trip.
> When you get that stacked request, and before you end the trip you are on , after you drop them off , check google maps to see how far the pick up is BEFORE you end the Current trip. Because canceling it before you end current does not count against you.
> 
> I've never had one just completely drop off .


Stacked rides are unrelated to switcheroos and takebacks. But I do agree that they are annoying.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Sounds like the pax just cancelled ?


Some pax do indeed cancel their rides. When this happens the app sends a notification to the phone stating, "Unfortunately, [pax name] has canceled their ride"

With takebacks, however, the ride simply disappears with no notification whatsoever. If you're in Google Maps when it happens, you can easily drive to the destination without knowing it's been taken back and then switch back to the Lyft app in order to hit the Arrive button only to see you're back at the online / waiting for trips screen.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya that can happen. Last time I wasn't paying attention and cost me 10 miles. Was doing a Streak at the time. The next trip, which was only a Back pack, was going to LA, some 80 miles away. I gave up and cancel.



The Gift of Fish said:


> - You're on a freeway and getting to the pickup requires travelling to the next exit in order to get off the freeway. Lyft's AI is not smart enough and interprets this as not driving towards the pax, therefore triggering a take back


I don't believe it does this. Most likely pax cancel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I don't believe it does this. Most likely pax cancel.


The reason we know takebacks do happen is because Lyft has confirmed it on multiple occasions. As an example, see the post above by @Lord Summerisle in which he described a Lyft supervisor confirming they did a takeback to him because they believed he was not driving fast enough.

I have had freeway takebacks confirmed by Lyft support. When I explained to the support rep (when you could speak to them) they said there was nothing they could do as it was controlled by a system.

In fact, all takebacks are done by an algorithm. There isn't some guy in a Lyft office somewhere watching drivers' progress towards pickups.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> When you get that stacked request


Stacked rides that drivers did not accept, switcheroos and takebacks.... it's as if the Lyft executives all sat down in a room and said, "Now... what tricks can we do to _really_ annoy and alienate our drivers? Keep in mind that we want to piss them off so much that we actually start to make Uber look not so bad."

🤷‍♂️


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't drive Lyft as we don't have them where I am. But, this kind of nonsense would get a work around from me pretty fast. Trimming the pickup distance/times on pings is how you'd do it IMHO. I agree with max 3-5 minutes away.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't drive Lyft as we don't have them where I am. But, this kind of nonsense would get a work around from me pretty fast. Trimming the pickup distance/times on pings is how you'd do it IMHO. I agree with max 3-5 minutes away.


Yes, that's the only appropriate response to it that I can see.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well uber back in the real surge days on xl , say 4.0x would give me a 15 minutes $75 airport for sure. i accept, they they take it back and give me a mini. that shit gets fixed by me early..i did not need to drive far like you..both were close..i guess i had $1500+ made for the week. and new driver had $100 made. so they throw him a bone. happened a few times.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's uneconomical for me to go more than 10 minutes away to get someone now as it is with Uber, and they don't do this kind of crap to us.

Occasionally a pax cancels, that's part of the game. But getting punted by the app would mean immediate and hard pushback.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Stacked rides that drivers did not accept, switcheroos and takebacks.... it's as if the Lyft executives all sat down in a room and said, "Now... what tricks can we do to _really_ annoy and alienate our drivers? Keep in mind that we want to piss them off so much that we actually start to make Uber look not so bad."
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


Plus they're doing it at a time when there have been zero bonuses of any kind, at least during the daytime.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Well uber back in the real surge days on xl , say 4.0x would give me a 15 minutes $75 airport for sure. i accept, they they take it back and give me a mini. that shit gets fixed by me early..i did not need to drive far like you..both were close..i guess i had $1500+ made for the week. and new driver had $100 made. so they throw him a bone. happened a few times.


I remember when Uber experimented with their own switcheroos. They didn't last long before they stopped doing them. I guess they didn't work out for them. I didn't do them on Uber, either.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> It's uneconomical for me to go more than 10 minutes away to get someone now as it is with Uber, and they don't do this kind of crap to us.
> 
> Occasionally a pax cancels, that's part of the game. But getting punted by the app would mean immediate and hard pushback.


I hear you.

This morning I was 45 miles east of San Francisco and wanted to get back for the early airport runs. I could have driven empty, but driving 5 - 10 minutes for a Lyft ride (ping offered: 50 minute ride headed west) all the way there made sense. Or it _would_ have made sense, had it not been for the new supertakebacks.

In the end I accepted a nearby Uber ping for a scheduled ride to SFO. Because Uber isn't currently paying out fares to drivers on scheduled rides, I got the pax to request on Lyft while I was standing next to him and as soon as I got the Lyft ping I binned the Uber trip. Standing next to the pax there was no way those Lyft MoFos were going to switcheroo me or do another takeback in the 2 seconds it took from me from accepting the trip to hitting the Arrived and Start Trip buttons.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I thought you were driving Waymo now


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Some pax do indeed cancel their rides. When this happens the app sends a notification to the phone stating, "Unfortunately, [pax name] has canceled their ride"


Not anymore


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I thought you were driving Waymo now


Believe it or not, the management and supervisors of Transdev, the company contracted by Waymo to operate its autonomous vehicle test fleet, are even worse than Lyft to work with. It's no exaggeration to say that I had before never seen such a large concentration of ineptitude, inability, apathy and belligerence in such a small number of people.

Needless to say, I no longer work there.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've had three Lyft pings lately where I've been 20+ miles from where I want to be, and the pings were of a decent trip length in the right direction. The pings were up to 5 freeway miles / 10 minutes away, so I accepted them because they would have paid ok and would have got me closer to where I wanted to be.
> 
> However, on each of these occasions Lyft did a takeback (where Lyft takes back the ride and gives it to another driver, but does not give you a replacement ride) as I was headed towards the pickups. On two of the occasions I had already reversed direction in order to do the ride.
> 
> ...


Your description pretty much sums up the situation.
I have had riders call me up and say please don't cancel I am late for work and the last 3 drivers have all cancelled.
This is not fair to passengers or drivers.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Believe it or not, the management and supervisors of Transdev, the company contracted by Waymo to operate its autonomous vehicle test fleet, are even worse than Lyft to work with. It's no exaggeration to say that I had before never seen such a large concentration of ineptitude, inability, apathy and belligerence in such a small number of people.
> 
> Needless to say, I no longer work there.


What happened?

Unrelated note...

Before the Jaguars were widespread, when it was mostly the Chrysler Pacifica hybrids, I definitely noticed that a vast majority of the drivers in them appeared to be out of towners who had no clue about driving on sf.

Lots of hesitant tourist style driving, constantly in the wrong lane at the wrong time, hesitant turning & lane changes, lots of stalling and hovering in intersections and at yellow lights, etc. I could tell 100% that this was not the autonomous driving, but by extremely inexperienced clueless drivers who were not familiar with SF streets.

I still see it to this day with the Jaguar drivers as well, but much less often, I guess some of them have finally learned the streets a little bit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Lots of hesitant tourist style driving, constantly in the wrong lane at the wrong time, hesitant turning & lane changes, lots of stalling and hovering in intersections and at yellow lights, etc. I could tell 100% that this was not the autonomous driving, but by extremely inexperienced clueless drivers who were not familiar with SF streets.


Nope... all of the above pretty much sums up the current state of abilities of the Waymo autonomous software. I describe safety driving in a Waymo AV as just like being in a car with a teenager on his first day behind the wheel. A mixture of exasperating interspersed with moments of pure terror. One example - the car was driving up Castro where it becomes Divisidero when it got confused and simply gave up, disengaging itself and leaving me coasting at 25 mph head-on towards oncoming traffic on the wrong side of the road. Scary stuff indeed.

The Jags are better than the vans; they have different software, and it is improving all the time. But Waymo AV are nowhere near being ready for full, driverless autonomous in San Francisco. Not even close.

As far as what happened with Transdev and what's wrong with them, there would be too much to write. Suffice to say, they are the worst company I have ever worked for, by a country mile. They are a great example of a really toxic and unpleasant work culture combined with widespread management and supervisory incompetence.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Tesla autopilot beta currently drives better than probably 95% of Uber drivers. Looks like Tesla will be beating everyone


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As far as what happened with Transdev and what's wrong with them, there would be too much to write. Suffice to say, they are the worst company I have ever worked for, by a country mile. They are a great example of a really toxic and unpleasant work culture combined with widespread management and supervisory incompetence.


In other words, you got fired for canceling too much?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> In other words, you got fired for canceling too much?


I estimate that it costs Waymo around $15,000 to train each driver, including training facilities, training vehicles, trainers' salary, support staff salary and driver salary while in training. The entire facility on Sansome Street was dedicated as a training facility. As a result, Transdev is understandably reluctant to fire drivers.

I regularly argued with the supervisors and managers and told them they were incompetent, and contacted the regional Transdev CEO to tell him that his payroll function sucked and was incapable of paying me correctly, and would he like me to fix it for him. I doubt that I ever would have got fired, but who knows; maybe they would have grown tired enough of me. All I know is that I have never been so relieved to leave a job!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> The Tesla autopilot beta currently drives better than probably 95% of Uber drivers. Looks like Tesla will be beating everyone


Stevie Wonder drives better than 95% of Uber drivers.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@Stevie The magic Unicorn hey, this guy is calling you names


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I estimate that it costs Waymo around $15,000 to train each driver, including training facilities, training vehicles, trainers' salary, support staff salary and driver salary while in training. The entire facility on Sansome Street was dedicated as a training facility. As a result, Transdev is understandably reluctant to fire drivers.
> 
> I regularly argued with the supervisors and managers and told them they were incompetent, and contacted the regional Transdev CEO to tell him that his payroll function sucked and was incapable of paying me correctly, and would he like me to fix it for him. I doubt that I ever would have got fired, but who knows; maybe they would have grown tired enough of me. All I know is that I have never been so relieved to leave a job!


So in other words, they got tired of your wise mouth and you got the boot?

Boy, I'll tell ya, these goddamn Uber drivers can't take direction


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> So in other words, they got tired of your wise mouth and you got the boot?


*Reading comprehension. I blame the education cuts of the 1980s.

The NYT called it in 1981; NewLyftDriver proves we are now reaping the results!









CUTS IN U.S. AID TO EDUCATION TO HAVE WIDE IMPACT; The Budget Targets First of a series on key programs; that President Reagan wants to cut. (Published 1981)







www.nytimes.com


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *Reading comprehension. I blame the education cuts of the 1980s.


Are you calling me stupid, or something?

Wanna arm wrestle, fish?!


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

Click last ride immediately after accepting a ride. This might not stop takebacks but it eliminates switcheroos and stacked rides that you didn't agree to.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No it doesn't.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There are a few reasons:
> 
> - You're on a freeway and getting to the pickup requires travelling to the next exit in order to get off the freeway. Lyft's AI is not smart enough and interprets this as not driving towards the pax, therefore triggering a takeback
> 
> ...


I’ve read the new Priority PU for pax is creating this new aggression.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The reason we know takebacks do happen is because Lyft has confirmed it on multiple occasions. As an example, see the post above by @Lord Summerisle in which he described a Lyft supervisor confirming they did a takeback to him because they believed he was not driving fast enough.
> 
> I have had freeway takebacks confirmed by Lyft support. When I explained to the support rep (when you could speak to them) they said there was nothing they could do as it was controlled by a system.
> 
> In fact, all takebacks are done by an algorithm. There isn't some guy in a Lyft office somewhere watching drivers' progress towards pickups.


PAx Priority PU is creating chaos.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Sounds like we need a 1-day strike to let them know how we feel.

How about first Tuesday of February 2024, 10:15am til noon? (Sorry guys sometimes there's a lunch rush on Tuesdays)

@natemansi11 can you please organize this strike? Since you're the organizer, you get a pass and are allowed to drive


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Gman67 said:


> Click last ride immediately after accepting a ride. This might not stop takebacks but it eliminates switcheroos and stacked rides that you didn't agree to.


What was your previous handle?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Has anyone else noticed this change in Lyft's behaviour recently?





Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I've never had one just completely drop off without a replacement.


Neither have I. But somewhere in the cobwebs of my mind there was maybe a ride that disappeared while en-route. I guess that could have been a takeback (I would have termed it a clawback, but either works. :>)



The Gift of Fish said:


> Stacked rides that drivers did not accept, switcheroos and takebacks.... it's as if the Lyft executives all sat down in a room and said, "Now... what tricks can we do to _really_ annoy and alienate our drivers? Keep in mind that we want to piss them off so much that we actually start to make Uber look not so bad."


It does seem that way, does it not? If I had to bet a nickel I'd say the real reason is incompetence. There are young ,klutzy, inexperienced people controlling the levers of power at these TNC companies, and don't have the wisdom to see the ramifications of their actions. They are in love with their own "good ideas" about how to maximize profits, and there are no adults in the room to stop them. It's like all the brain power has been siphoned off to better paying tech jobs.

The fact is, even when you account for all the shenanigans pulled by unscrupulous drivers that Uber and Lyft should and must try to counter (like hard shuffles), both companies are are hurting all three legs of the triumvirate (pax, driver, and TNC) with their algo policies. For example, Lyft drivers needing to activate Last Ride to mitigate foolish tactics DEPRIVE customers from finding a timely ride. Customer moves on, driver doesn't capture the fare, and the TNC loses the revenue.



The Gift of Fish said:


> In the end I accepted a nearby Uber ping for a scheduled ride to SFO. Because Uber isn't currently paying out fares to drivers on scheduled rides


Say what???



Gman67 said:


> Click last ride immediately after accepting a ride. This might not stop takebacks but it eliminates switcheroos and stacked rides that you didn't agree to.


Are you sure about that? It has been reported that selecting Last Ride does NOT negate a switcheroo.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Are you sure about that? It has been reported that selecting Last Ride does NOT a switcheroo


I can guarantee you 100% that he is not sure about that, because turning on Last Ride does nothing to prevent a switcheroo


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> What was your previous handle?


I think LochNess67


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Say what???











Uber Reservation rides no pay issue - update


A couple of weeks ago I posted about another Uber failure-to-pay issue. This is an update to let drivers know what causes it: Reservation rides where the pax tipped. If you've given any such rides then check your earnings statements and payouts to make sure you've been paid for them. I had...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've had three Lyft pings lately where I've been 20+ miles from where I want to be, and the pings were of a decent trip length in the right direction. The pings were up to 5 freeway miles / 10 minutes away, so I accepted them because they would have paid ok and would have got me closer to where I wanted to be.
> 
> However, on each of these occasions Lyft did a takeback (where Lyft takes back the ride and gives it to another driver, but does not give you a replacement ride) as I was headed towards the pickups. On two of the occasions I had already reversed direction in order to do the ride.
> 
> ...


Has their algorithm gone crazy??


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Has their algorithm gone crazy??


Other posters have suggested that the big increases in switcheroos and takebacks are due to Lyft's new "Priority Service", whereby pax pay Lyft a few extra bucks to get a driver faster, with the result being that Lyft will take drivers off existing pickups and reroute them to these ""priority" pax. This would make sense.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Other posters have suggested that the big increases in switcheroos and takebacks are due to Lyft's new "Priority Service", whereby pax pay Lyft a few extra bucks to get a driver faster, with the result being that Lyft will take drivers off existing pickups and reroute them to these ""priority" pax. This would make sense.


Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------

